# Preventing hoof abscesses



## pistolpete (23 July 2012)

As title, I know it's been a bad year, my horse has one at the moment and they are so awful. Best tips for avoiding them. Got lots of ideas now on treating them, this is our third in under a year! Not happy! Wonder if the type of soil affects some horses?


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 July 2012)

No veterinary/scientific backing to this but I believe it does.  My podiatrist suggests that these constant changes in weather don't help (expansion and contraction of the foot) either.
I try my best to keep my horses underfoot conditions as constant as possible (easier said than done) and just try to keep really on top of trims/shoeing etc.


----------



## Brightbay (23 July 2012)

The person who works out how to prevent hoof abscesses will be both very rich and the friend and hero of horse owners down the ages 

There are so many factors...  weather, ground, diet including type of pasture, turnout, shoes/unshod, type of work, type of work surface, type of horse, back feet, front feet, thrush, veterinary history (laminitis, Cushings?).

I am on number two since last October.  Last October was probably thrush related after a long wet spell.  This most recent one is not thrush related, has been drained by vet but is still grumbling on in the form of a persistent hot hoof, although horse no longer lame. I suspect grass, but since we're on grass livery, it's rather difficult to test this theory 

I suppose the best any of us can do is maintain horse at an optimal weight, make sure their diet includes all the necessary minerals and vitamins, add if not, deal with if something is there in excess (iron, for example), make sure they get plenty of exercise, make sure their feet are in the best possible condition, well balanced and not thrushy, and be careful of the surfaces we ride on.  After that, I guess there's an element of luck/genetics that we can't do much about!

Happy soaking/poulticing and sending good pus vibes to everybody whose horse has abscesses at the moment


----------



## chicolena (31 July 2012)

Thanks for those good vibes, must have worked because my 2yrs abscess brust two nights ago after 5 weeks of on and off lameness, phew. 

it was tracked by the vet 2 weeks ago but nothing really came out (leaving a big hole :/  ) finally burst out the Coronary Band . Never been so pleased to see pus and goo.

I have her in at night and out during the day, fields are soaking but what can you do. should i just put her out full time again? it hasnt really stopped draining atm , id prefer to keep her out but obviously dont want reocurring issues. 

These abcesses are turning me grey with stress


----------



## Oberon (31 July 2012)

Why don't you have a look at Teddy's story about how his persistent abscesses were cured by diet alone. Before this he was facing shoes at 18 months or PTS.

http://ihdg.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=gh11&thread=121943&page=1


----------



## chicolena (31 July 2012)

Thats very interesting. thought i had it bad, talk about putting things in perspective  well i have mine on balancer and  NAF pro-feet although its once a day feeding, because shes a good doer and WAS living out 24/7.


----------



## Brightbay (31 July 2012)

chicolena said:



			it was tracked by the vet 2 weeks ago but nothing really came out (leaving a big hole :/  ) finally burst out the Coronary Band . Never been so pleased to see pus and goo.
		
Click to expand...

Glad the pus vibes worked  I prefer when they pop out the top, much easier to deal with... I just wash out well with saline a couple of times a day, keeping the crusty bit soft so it can all pump out as the horse walks around.

I hate the dugs out from below ones... which is what i have at the moment   Hole packing is a pain, and my horse still has something going on with his hoof although abscess burst and drained back at beginning of July.


----------



## Oberon (31 July 2012)

chicolena said:



			Thats very interesting. thought i had it bad, talk about putting things in perspective  well i have mine on balancer and  NAF pro-feet although its once a day feeding, because shes a good doer and WAS living out 24/7.
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth investigating further rather than relying on a brand name


----------

